# "Right Now" - Jonathan Beals / Original Song, Rap/Rock/Funk/Metal (What would you call this?)



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I like a lot of different styles of music but never liked being pigeon-holed into one style/genre. It's partly why I was never happy playing in bands. No one wanted to experiment outside of the genre the band typically played in, which was all I ever wanted to do. So, this is probably the most "me" song I've ever finished. I enjoyed the heck out of making it. Hope you enjoy listening to it!






Listen on GooglePlay, iTunes, Spotify, or another favorite platform:
https://tinyurl.com/y35z59xx


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow. Thanks guys!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Super rad.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

and yes I made it right to end. I enjoyed it actually.


----------

